# AnonimoUsa.com prices



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

The website, one of the ugliest, is showing now the prices of the WHole NEW line only... is not showing correctly but you can read.

Now they have LINES : Sport / Militare / Professionale / Dino Zei

AnonimoUSA - The Tradition Continues - Price Lists

Here the fixed list :

SPORTS

LINE

*Model **Reference **PRICE*

Sailor Diver1989 SD $2,300
Marina d'Italia1989 MI $2,600 
Carbon Diver 1989 CD $2,750 
Millemetri 2000 $3,350 
Millemetri Drass 2000 DR $3,800 
Millemetri SS Bracelet 2000 BRAC $4,200 
Polluce Bronze Corsaro 2003 $4,750 
Cronoscopio Mark II Shiny 2018 SH $5,750 
Cronoscopio Mark II Drass 2018 DR $6,150 
Cronoscopio Mark II NERO 2018 NR $6,300 
Cronoscopio Mark II SS Bracelet 2018 BRAC $6,750 
Cronoscopio Mark II Drass/Gold 2018 DR/GLD $8,650 
Wayfarer II Drass 2019 DR $4,750 
Millemetri Polluce 2023 SS $3,900 
Millemetri Polluce Drass 2023 DR $4,350 
Millemetri Polluce Bronze 2023 BNZ $4,750 
Millemetri Polluce SS Bracelet 2023 BRAC $4,750 
D-Date Drass/Gold 2026 DR/GLD $7,850 
Notturnale Drass/Gold 2028 DR/GLD $7,650 
Polluce Magnum Bronze 2033 BNZ $6,000 
MillemetriBracelet Only $1,050 
Cronoscopio Mark II Bracelet Only $1,200




MILITARE LINE

*Model **Reference **Price*

Militare Crono 2007 SS $6,900 
Militare Crono Drass 2007 DR $7,400 
Militare Automatico 2010 SS $5,200 
Militare Automatico Drass NERO 2010 DR NR $5,750 
Militare Vintage $3,950 
Militare ZULU Time 2014 SS $5,750 
Militare ZULU Time Drass 2014 DR $6,200 
Militare Crono Flyback 2016 $7,850 
Firenze Dual time II 2029 $6,900 
Firenze Dual time Drass/Gold 2039 DR/GLD $10,000 
Firenze Dual TimeBracelet Only $1,050



PROFESSIONALE LINE

*Model **Reference **Price *

Professionale 6000 and 6000 CNS $8,400 
Professionale GMT 6001 $9,200 
Professionale Crono 6002 $11,000 
Professionale Crono SS Bracelet 6002 SS BRAC $12,250 
Professionale RM 6003 $9,200 
TP Chrono Racing 7000 $10,000 
Marlin Bronze 7001 BNZ $7,700 
Marlin7002 $6,600 
Professionale and Professionale CronoBracelet Only $1,450



DINO ZEI LINE

*Model **Reference **Price *
Argonauta 11005 $6,950 
Argonauta Bronze 11005 BNZ $7,700
Aereonauta new $7,700 
Glauco 11006 $6,450 
Glauco Bronze 11006 BNZ $7,300
Nautilo 11007 $6,950
Nautilo Bronze 11007 BNZ $7,700 
San Marco Drass 12000 DR $10,000

STRAPS

*Model **Price *

Kodiak Straps $250 
Professionale Crono strap $350 
Dino Zei strap $350 
deployant buckles $250


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree with you Nelson. AnonimoUSA is an ugly website and my opinion does damage to anonimo's reputation. thanks for the heads up for the pricing list.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder what the numbers 2000, 1989, 2003, 6000 etc signify?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

lorsban said:


> I wonder what the numbers 2000, 1989, 2003, 6000 etc signify?


They are the Model number


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

kmroldan said:


> I agree with you Nelson. AnonimoUSA is an ugly website and my opinion does damage to anonimo's reputation. thanks for the heads up for the pricing list.


And they need to update the celebrity page with Tom Cruise and others. The site requires a total overhaul. Ridiculous that its so dated.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

nelsondevicenci said:


> They are the Model number


Ah I thought at first it had to do with year of release or something then I see a 6000 in there. Haha


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

It's too bad that Anonimo = $$$$$$$$$$ (too much $$$$, IMHO)
Ok guys, I need some of you to be the first ones to buy the new models and then I'll buy them from the forums. ;-)
Thanks for posting the info, I appreciate that a lot. :-!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

kmroldan said:


> I agree with you Nelson. AnonimoUSA is an ugly website and my opinion does damage to anonimo's reputation. thanks for the heads up for the pricing list.


+1. That site is a bad joke. Love the link to Basel 2010 on the front page. Wait, what year is this again? o|


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I met the President of AnonimoUSA briefly before and was not impressed with him, he was an Arrogent person. He is representing Anonimo in the US, at least he can spend some money on hiring someone to make a better website.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Kmroldan, I had an experience that left me with the same impression. Anonimo Firenze can and should do much better.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

This is where the little extra time, money, and effort would really help this company move forward and pop from the competition. It's sad to see a great company ruined by poor management.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL...I hope you did not have to deal with the other half. I tried to get one of my watches serviced and she gave me wrong info, and at times did not respond at all. I hope Anonimo will get smart about that part of their company.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, looking at the price of the "Millemetri SS Bracelet 2000 BRAC $4,200" I suddenly feel better about buying mine a few years ago directly from an AD! I would imagine that the second hand market has not kept up with the rise in MSRP. 
N


----------

